# Got my Avy Gear. So how'd I do?



## nzboardlife

Nice! i have the same probe and it hasn't failed me yet (3 seasons of practise use). Glad to see you didnt go with one of the more budget probes as ive seen some people do! You will be happy you went with the long handled shovel aswell.


----------



## Triple8Sol

For anyone that's shopping: Evo and Backcountry have most of their avy gear on sale for 20% off right now.

Def wanted a metal shovel. Also avoided ones with a huge blade, which wouldn't fit in my pack. Wanted the extendable handle to be easier on my back and give more digging power and positions. I do prefer the ones like this with an ovalized or rectangular handle for faster deployment and strength. Quick question: when you store the shovel in your pack, do you separate the handle from the blade?

The difference b/w a budget 200cm probe and this one was like $15, so pretty negligible. Figured longer the better, esp since I'll be checking out the slackcountry in CO and UT this year too. I'm not worried about a few grams, so wasn't sure if going up another level to carbon was worth it though.


----------



## oneshot

BCA Tracker 2 beacon :thumbsup:

the trackers are some of the easiest to use and navigate with.. i'll never get anything different.


----------



## Zee

Good setup! I wanted a Tracker 2 back in '08, it was on the MEC website and I ordered it, but they never did get it in until late last season... I ended up with a Pieps DSP.

read this for a laugh...
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/7633-tracker-2-beacon.html

My son wants to do the dive next season, so I'll probably pick up either the Ortovox 3+, the Tracker 2 or the Arva 3 Axes for him.


----------



## linvillegorge

I separate my shovel blade from the handle when I pack it. I also use the Dakine Heli Pro and that's the only way my shovel fits.


----------



## Zee

Might want to consider a different shovel, the BCA one is prone to breaking where the handle meets the shovel.

Backcountry Access Traverse EXT Shovel - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


----------



## Triple8Sol

Zee said:


> Might want to consider a different shovel, the BCA one is prone to breaking where the handle meets the shovel.
> 
> Backcountry Access Traverse EXT Shovel - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available


Hmm...those reviews are disconcerting. I guess we'll see how it goes when I use it to build kickers and when I take the level 1 course sometime next mo. hopefully. Luckily I got it from Backcountry so at least it'll be easy to return/exchange.


----------



## DrnknZag

Triple8Sol said:


> Hmm...those reviews are disconcerting. I guess we'll see how it goes when I use it to build kickers and when I take the level 1 course sometime next mo. hopefully. Luckily I got it from Backcountry so at least it'll be easy to return/exchange.


I was looking at the same shovel and been kinda weary about those reviews too. I think I'm leaning toward the Black Diamond Transfer 7 (Black Diamond Transfer 7 Shovel from Backcountry.com), which actually looks like it has a longer handle than the BCA one.


----------



## Triple8Sol

The Black Diamond Transfer 3 is prob what I'd get if this one ends up failing.


----------



## DrnknZag

Triple8Sol said:


> The Black Diamond Transfer 3 is prob what I'd get if this one ends up failing.


I just looked at both the Transfer 3 and 7 at REI and decided the 7's blade is waaaaaay too big. Transfer 3 it is. They also had the BCA one that you bought and gotta say the Black Diamond pieces feel like a much higher quality piece. The Ortovox one they had seemed even more solid, but weighed a bit more.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Of course your riding partner(s) have AVY gear too?


----------



## Triple8Sol

pawlo said:


> Of course your riding partner(s) have AVY gear too?


----------



## Milo303

pawlo said:


> Of course your riding partner(s) have AVY gear too?


Wouldn't be riding partners if they didn't


----------

